# Omnistep motor required.



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

I put this on the N+B owners club site but the Members of it seem to be more active on here - so here it is again.


Advanced Member


Group: Members
Posts: 50
Member No.: 286
Joined: 22-July 11




The step started making horrible clanking noises so I dismantled and found the main drive shaft (the one with the square drive on the end) to be completely split and broken. I think this happened because the step never reached it's full lock position when out therefore putting a twisting torque on the shaft when the bottom step was stood on. Only figured this out from dismantling.
Anyway , I need a new motor but I can't find any model numbers on the old one, does anyone know which motor was fitted to the Arto69GL 2003, and maybe the best place to get one.
Funny this only happened today , we are going away on Sunday, sod's law again


----------

